# GROWING Algae?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I found a hellacious mass of algae in my fish tank and decided to take it out and grow it for curiosity purposes but I don't know what I'm doing. 

It is either hair algae, or black beard algae. I do have confirmed black beard algae growing on plants and rocks but I don't know about this stuff. 










That's it, right there. But this pic was taken a few days ago. Since then it's changed somewhat. It's lightened in color, looking greener than it did when it was in my tank. 

I don't know how to grow this stuff. I know people don't usually grow algae but I figured maybe someone in here knows what makes it grow. 

That's the setup, basically. Two rocks, a small container and water. It's sitting outside in the sun. 

It floats all the time which worries me. I'm worried it's going to dry out or get killed somehow.

When I found this, it was at the end of my filter near where the waterfall area is, so there was a constant flow of water over it. I don't know if it that makes a difference or not.

I used 1 part tap water and 2 parts fish tank water. 

I did read that algae feeds of fish waste, which is why I take water from the tank (and refill it of course). 

So, anyone have anything for me?
edit
I took a new picture. It looks a lot different since last time... It's not dying, is it?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

When I googled black beard algae, I got this from two different sites:


> Unstable or too low Co2 levels seem to be ideal for the black brush algae to grow.
> An imbalance in nutrients will also trigger this problem.





> It appears in condition of low nitrates and excessive phosphates.


If I were trying to grow it, I would put it in a sunny window and do what you're doing.


----------

